# How often and how much do you change your GF water?



## goldfishbetta (May 10, 2009)

Just curios. I do a 20%-50% change once or twice week. And you???


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

goldfishbetta said:


> Just curios. I do a 20%-50% change each week. And you???


I do a 20-25% water change every 2 weeks and I still have most of my original fish well over a year after I set the tank up.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2009)

back when i kept golds i pretty much changed the water 50% every month. but i also had the filter runnng non stop.


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

Filter runs no stop for us also. I clean the filter once or twice a week and do a water change once a month. That with two gold fish in one tank.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

...

Pretty sure the filter should always be running, that's the point of having it. Turning it off will kill your beneficial filtering bacteria.


----------



## goldfishbetta (May 10, 2009)

trashion said:


> ...
> 
> Pretty sure the filter should always be running, that's the point of having it. Turning it off will kill your beneficial filtering bacteria.


I know.. The filter should run 24/7


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i don't keep goldfish now; but when i did, i changed about 40% of their water at least once a week.


----------

